# Is it just me or does the Bash seem more subdued this year?



## brookswife803 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been following the Bash on hubbies login and have just noticed that there really isn't that much of the fun joking and friendly banter that went on last year. I have to say this is my favorite time of year on IAP and am sad to see the mood dim so much this year. Anyone have any thoughts as to why? Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 16, 2013)

Shea I noticed the same thing, not sure what it is either.


----------



## brookswife803 (Feb 16, 2013)

On one hand I'm glad I'm not the only one on the other I'm really sad. :-( Come on folks! It's the BASH!


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 16, 2013)

yeah last year there was all kinds of smack talkin' and fun! This ain't a funeral people, Its ok to motivate others through encouraging words!


----------



## theidlemind (Feb 16, 2013)

IMVHHO, the whole IAP has been that way for a bit. 
I don't track it, but how has attendance been lately (past 12 months)?
That last castaway event seemed to end in a whimper and there hasn't been many "bangs" lately.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Hmmmm*

Well I haven't had a fight with the moderators lately --


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 16, 2013)

I feel the same. The thing I miss the most is seeing the contest entries.  This year they are hidden.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 16, 2013)

BRobbins629 said:


> I feel the same. The thing I miss the most is seeing the contest entries.  This year they are hidden.



Are they??  Or things just starting to get in?   I just saw some posted!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2013)

*me too*

I have noticed that there does not seem to be as much posting in Casual Conversation for the past several months.  It seems to me that most of the posting has been in 'show your pens' recently - that's just a casual observation though nothing that I'd make book on.   It also seems there has been more medical problems and illnesses reported lately which could also be part of it.  I know my own life has not been that great since last August and that has subdued me some.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2013)

It is a different crowd. Alot more newbies and the elder statesman have gone on. Just look at the show us your pen thread and what do you see??  Just follow some of the other threads and look at the questions. It is a new guard that is moving in. Just look at last years Bash and see the names that are no longer here and you will understand. :biggrin:  I am looking forward to seeing some of the entries in the contests because there are many new names. Could be interesting to see the fresh new ideas or at least I am hoping for them.


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 16, 2013)

It does seem a little more subdued.  For you guys south of here maybe it's feeling the pinch as Obama let the Bush tax cuts expire.  For me it's 4 family funerals since the start of the year.  Got a new lathe at the start of the year and have just barely had time to set it up let alone use it or figure out were to put all the stuff I had to move.  I've managed the trivia most days and hopefully will get a pen turned for one of the other contests before the end of the month.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Feb 16, 2013)

Well Shea this is my first bash but you know me I will banter with you for no reason at all


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 16, 2013)

We gain many new members each week.  I suspect they are not real comfortable yet.  In addition, I agree that many of the "older guys" are having health issues, which will definitely dim your spirits, at least for a while.

And, yes the contests are holding off showing pictures for the most part.  Again, not much to banter about--so not much banter.

Hopefully we can wake people up with a few good auctions, as well as the contests hitting the stage where the contenders will be shown.  

Remember, the bash is discussed and revamped all year, among the planning group.  If you have any observations that you want the "committee" to see, Post them, here or anywhere.   Rather not say something negative---send a PM to Mike Broberg.  You will find few people are as organized as Mike, yet he is open to ANY change, if there seems to be a good rationale!!

In short, this is YOUR bash---the IAP members.   Think you have an idea to improve it--speak up!!!  REALLY want to improve it----ask to be on the planning committee---but be prepared for a lot of hours of input and analysis----help "pull the bus"!!

Ed


----------



## brookswife803 (Feb 16, 2013)

Always up for some friendly banter Jason.  Though its like I tell Jonathon, he shouldn't argue with me since its said you can't argue with perfection.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2013)

brookswife803 said:


> Always up for some friendly banter Jason.  Though its like I tell Jonathon, he shouldn't argue with me since its said you can't argue with perfection.


I thought that was success


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 16, 2013)

She succeeded in convincing Jonathon that she's perfection----best we stay out of this one, Smitty!!


----------



## tim self (Feb 16, 2013)

IMO, as was mentioned about lack of banter and picking on each other.  Normally we've had a "smack" thread and it's gone.  Not sure why but that did cause such a roar that seemed to transmit into the other areas.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2013)

What has also been missing - is controversial topics that stimulate a lot of sometimes heated debate.  I think the changes discussed a year or so ago and implemented had as one of their goals to do exactly that.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think one of the big reasons for lack of 'banter' is the ugly pen contest - it's taking a haitus this year. 

Maybe it'll be back next year!   It was one of my favourites...


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 17, 2013)

I was really getting into the trivia contest untill I won...


----------



## JLewis (Feb 17, 2013)

I for one am new to the pen turning forums. I just got my lathe set up after about a 5 year off about 6-7 months ago. I am trying to get a feel for "The Bash", but the way I follow the forum (using the new post tab) it is not easy. I am trying to figure out this "new" style of penturing, also. I started turning wood and enjoy that. But this new world of coating pens in CA and making them plastic drives me crazy. The upswing in Resin pens, while colorful just  takes the fun out of it. I doubt those last two have much to do with the bash, but are big reasons I stayed out his year. Heck even auction #2 for the Fairfield Vase mentions "finished in a fiction polish which was popular at the time", it drives me crazy we have to make excuses for designs of one of the founders of our hobby.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll chuck my thoughts in as well.
I have been a member for about 12 months now and am very unsure about what "Goes on here" even though I am directly involved with the Wood ID contest. There have been several rather CUTE comments made so far, especially by Classic Nib Roy.
I had a real laugh at his thread about the dunny seat. Should be more fof it.
Bob.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree with ED! with the Health issues and our older members,also i find it hard to keep up with every thing that's going on daily


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 17, 2013)

JLewis said:


> I for one am new to the pen turning forums. I just got my lathe set up after about a 5 year off about 6-7 months ago. I am trying to get a feel for "The Bash", but the way I follow the forum (using the new post tab) it is not easy. I am trying to figure out this "new" style of penturing, also. I started turning wood and enjoy that. But this new world of coating pens in CA and making them plastic drives me crazy. The upswing in Resin pens, while colorful just takes the fun out of it. I doubt those last two have much to do with the bash, but are big reasons I stayed out his year. Heck even auction #2 for the Fairfield Vase mentions "finished in a fiction polish which was popular at the time", it drives me crazy we have to make excuses for designs of one of the founders of our hobby.





I find this quote a bit odd. This is not a new style of pen turning. Pen turning as a whole may be new to you. Look at all your highend pen companies and you do not see wood pens and why is that???  Because they are unpredictable (cracking) and get dirty from use. So a way to make them more personal and friendly to use people over time have come up with various ways to protect them. Also what has been found that customers love color and color sells, thus acrylics and with todays acrylics and other materials being used to make pens they have become more desirable and collectable. 

Not sure what you mean about the last part and the vase. That method of finishing is still used alot today. An item such as a vase does not get handled as much as a pen so it is an acceptable finish by all means.

If you are into turning woods of all kind then do so. No one is holding a gun to your head and telling you what to turn. Finish the piece off as you see fit. If you are into selling your pieces then suit your clients as to the finish they would like to see. Add color by using spalted and burled woods. Do some segmenting. That is a whole world of creativness there that is just now becoming accepted and pursued. 

Don't go crazy and follow what everyone else is doing. Do it your way and maybe we will follow you. Be a trend setter. Turning of all kind is a past time and a hobby. Yes some have made it a business but they are few. There are no rules. Lets see what you got.  Have a good day.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 17, 2013)

There is more "structure" and more " rules" than ever before at IAP. This can be a good thing but perhaps we are taking ourselves too "seriously". Everyone ease up a bit and just enjoy the fun that is supposed to be the essence of the Bash.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Feb 17, 2013)

brookswife803 said:


> Always up for some friendly banter Jason.  Though its like I tell Jonathon, he shouldn't argue with me since its said you can't argue with perfection.


 
Hes not agreeing with you Shea....He just knows you cant fix crazy:biggrin:


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Feb 17, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> She succeeded in convincing Jonathon that she's perfection----best we stay out of this one, Smitty!!


 
No Ed that is her side of the story...we still havent heard from Jonathan


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > She succeeded in convincing Jonathon that she's perfection----best we stay out of this one, Smitty!!
> ...


And if he's half-smart we won't.....


----------



## brookswife803 (Feb 17, 2013)

He knew I was crazy when he married me.


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 17, 2013)

I have also sensed a lack of excitement surrounding this years Bash and I have been trying to figure out why.  One of the things we did differently this year was to give every contest it's own forum.  the intent is to make things easier for people to find without having to wade through a bunch of individual posts.  Maybe the law of unintended consequences kicked in and people are not venturing into the Birthday Bash area.

Most of the contests that require a photo of a pen are holding the photos from public view until the voting starts.  This is in response to feedback we received last year that 1.) some entries were receiving more exposure than others and 2.) some people are not entering because they feel they have no chance of winning against a pen that has already been posted.  It's hard to get excited about something you can't see.  I think this may be contributing to the subdued atmosphere.  Hopefully, now that polls are going to start opening and photos will be posted things will pick up.  This is an area we will give some serious thought to during the coming year.

Even in those contests where photos are being posted (Edible Pen, Casting) I'm not seeing much "banter".  I don't know why that is.

The Ugly Pen contest will return next year.  There are a couple of reasons why it was omitted this year.  The primary reason, in my opinion, is that the Ugly Pen contest is no longer what it was intended to be.  It has morphed from "The Ugly Pen Contest" to become "The Grossest, Most Disgusting Pen I Can Possibly Make Contest".  The original intent of the Ugly Pen contest was to display the pens you made during the previous year that didn't turn out the way you planned.  Either through error or poor vision the pen, which was turned in good faith, turned out UGLY.  Having pens that look like used tampons or turds made specifically for the contest is NOT what we want on the IAP.  So the Ugly Pen Contest will return but with some clear cut guidelines as to what will be allowed to be entered.

Please share your ideas about how to improve our annual party.  Next year will be the big ONE-ZERO.  We need to do something really special for the 10th Anniversary.  Feel free to post your comments in the Activity Managers forum or PM them directly to me.  Believe me, the Bash Planners WANT people to be excited about and during the Bash.  How can we assure that wil happen?


----------



## Wraith (Feb 17, 2013)

For me it more a matter of timing. With a garage shop that is still in the process of being setup and not having a source of heat, it is difficult to turn a pen when your hands are shaking from the cold. Hopefully next year the shop will be complete and heated. Then watch out because it will be a clean sweep no one else will have a chance. :tongue:

Brian


----------



## MarkD (Feb 17, 2013)

I have noticed the lack of banter as well. I'm sure that not displaying the entries is part of it. Even the contests that are showing the entries are not displaying the name of the entrant, so it kind of prevents some of the banter.


----------



## Tx.slopoke (Feb 17, 2013)

As a newby i find this forum a daily routine...in fact somebody mentioned the other day..." you never catch neal looking at porn any more"... i really enjoyed the super bowl pool. i learn so much here...if there was a brain surgery forum as good as this i might be dr. neal...thank you everybody for every thing


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 17, 2013)

brookswife803 said:


> He knew I was crazy when he married me.


 
Yes Dear :beat-up::worship:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 17, 2013)

Wise man.


----------



## Harley2001 (Feb 17, 2013)

I think everyone is getting older and are just laid back this year.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is what I feel would make it better next year:

1.) See the submitted pens in a contest before its too late to make a pen. I saw some edible pens and decided to make one, and I saw some frankenpens and was suddenly inspired to enter, but now it's too late.

2.) have a second "recent posts" window for bash threads only, that would make it more relevant and easier to keep up with.
Just an opinion.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm just waiting for Ed to auction off more of those found in a tornado ravaged trailer park wicker chair remnants.  You know, the ones claimed to be 1000 years old or more.

How's that?


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2013)

What is there to comment on .... there was a little banter on the last crossword but only by those doing it.  What's to banter about in the trivia?  With few pictures there can't be any barbs, jabs, digs or giggles in the pen contests.....
There will probably be some in the autions....


----------



## jeff (Feb 17, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> Here is what I feel would make it better next year:
> 
> 1.) See the submitted pens in a contest before its too late to make a pen. I saw some edible pens and decided to make one, and I saw some frankenpens and was suddenly inspired to enter, but now it's too late.
> 
> ...



Here's a link that will show you new posts in the Bash Category. I'll add that to the menu bar next year.

Get New Bash Posts


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 17, 2013)

I suddenly had an urge to make an edible pen today - because I saw the pictures - pictures give me inspiration, I guess!


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 17, 2013)

*Moderaator fight*



Smitty37 said:


> Well I haven't had a fight with the moderators lately --


 
Smitty:  We are gonna blame you.  Get someone riled up.  If you need any help, let me know.  I can usually get Dean going, pretty easy.  He doesn't play fair, though, he just deletes my post!!:wink:   The wink is for you Dean!  I still loves ya!  :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I haven't had a fight with the moderators lately --
> ...


Anybody can get Dean going!!!!!


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you telling me to get the moderators mad, and make the IAP a better place? OK!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> Are you telling me to get the moderators mad, and make the IAP a better place? OK!


Would I do that??????????


----------



## tim self (Feb 17, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > Are you telling me to get the moderators mad, and make the IAP a better place? OK!
> ...



ONLY if you thought you could get away with it!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2013)

Where ever the bantering is, it sure ain't at the auctions.....


----------



## alphageek (Feb 17, 2013)

That's it... I'm deleting the whole lot of you!!!


Right after the bash.   Can't have you guys not here for that!


----------



## Nikitas (Feb 17, 2013)

Just bring up my carbide tool and it gets people going.....


----------



## brookswife803 (Feb 17, 2013)

Now this is sounding better!  You fellows just needed a little nudge to get things riled up.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2013)

alphageek said:


> That's it... I'm deleting the whole lot of you!!!
> 
> 
> Right after the bash.   Can't have you guys not here for that!


You better wait till after the bash - I think I'm the only one bidding at the auctions... And I haven't paid yet.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 17, 2013)

Nikitas said:


> Just bring up my carbide tool and it gets people going.....



I DISSAGREE SHARPLY!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Tom T (Feb 17, 2013)

I have not been a member to long.  This is a great forum.  I may be one of the slower members.  I use an IPad and do not know if everything is available to me.  The site looks different on my desk top.  But I do not use it very much any more.
I did not even know there was a bash place to go to.  So I think the people who have been here a long time assume that every one else knows what to do.  I did say I was slow, right.
Also it seems that a lot of people know people really well.  Us new guys do not, so it is hard to banter with some one you do not know.  It is difficult to banter when you do not know to much about turning pens.  There are some really smart people on this sight.  We need you in government.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tom T said:


> I have not been a member to long.  This is a great forum.  I may be one of the slower members.  I use an IPad and do not know if everything is available to me.  The site looks different on my desk top.  But I do not use it very much any more.
> I did not even know there was a bash place to go to.  So I think the people who have been here a long time assume that every one else knows what to do.  I did say I was slow, right.
> Also it seems that a lot of people know people really well.  Us new guys do not, so it is hard to banter with some one you do not know.  It is difficult to banter when you do not know to much about turning pens.  There are some really smart people on this sight.  We need you in government.


:biggrin:Hey! you don't think I'd admit to ever actually meeting any of these turkeys do you?:biggrin: Seriously, I have exchanged emails and talked to some of the folks by phone but I've not personally met any of them.  Just act like you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2013)

We missed the annual "income tax reporting" debate that had taken place every other year since I've been coming here.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you Smitty.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 17, 2013)

Tom T said:


> I have not been a member to long.  This is a great forum.  I may be one of the slower members.  I* use an IPad and do not know if everything is available to me.  The site looks different on my desk top.  But I do not use it very much any more.
> I did not even know there was a bash place to go to.  *So I think the people who have been here a long time assume that every one else knows what to do.  I did say I was slow, right.
> Also it seems that a lot of people know people really well.  Us new guys do not, so it is hard to banter with some one you do not know.  It is difficult to banter when you do not know to much about turning pens.  There are some really smart people on this sight.  We need you in government.




Are you viewing through Safari or Forum Runner? I like keeping up with things using Forum Runner on my iPad, but the site looks a lot more "Normal" when viewing through the browser. 

I think because of this I've missed out on a lot of the BASH stuff this year as well. Along with being plenty busy without sitting down to the computer lately. It's almost like you have to track down the bash threads.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 18, 2013)

Tom T said:


> Thank you Smitty.


 
Tom:  Smitty said it!  I've been around here for a couple or three years, I guess and have actually, face to face met one member, other than my daughter and son in law.  We are a world of cyber-friends.  We keep it clean, but if someone gets angry about some triviality, that's their problem.  Just let your hair down, joke, ask questions, learn, offer suggestions and HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Feb 18, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> .  Maybe the law of unintended consequences kicked in and people are not venturing into the Birthday Bash area.
> 
> I had no idea until just a couple of days ago where to find the Bash area, but that is my fault for not being very observant and a very busy schedule. The new folks who haven't done a Bash or two, I'm sure would really not know what to look for.
> 
> ...



Rick (mtgrizzly52) 

<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## BradG (Feb 18, 2013)

Think we need to lure the rat out of his cave :tongue: , or his skip.. which ever one hes lurking in


----------



## skiprat (Feb 18, 2013)

Brad, you are full of BS as usual!!:tongue:

But just to clarify *my* situation...:wink:

My participation ( or lack there of ) in this year's Bash is plagued by the same excuses and circumstances that so many people have made already.
No time, money, getting old, too busy at work etc etc. 

February last year also wasn't a good month for my family and this month we have also simply just chilled out in our own company to remember stuff.

Yes, I was a bit vocal and grumpy with my original opinions about this year's Bash, and I won't make any excuse for that behaviour except to repeat that I was wrong. 
Every single member of the Bash Team works hard for IAP and our entertainment every year and in my not so humble opinion are doing a great job this year too, especially considering the current global financial climate that most of us are struggling with. 

I love the Birthday Bash Time and hopefully I will be able to take a far more active part in it next year.

There are however FOURTEEN THOUSAND other members !!!:wink:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 18, 2013)

Well Steven to liven things up a bit next time you're in that place where you can't have a camera just pull one out and take a picture of something you aren't supposed to.  and when they let you out into the sunlight once a year from the place they put you that they won't admit exists you can give us a yearly update on how life is like on the inside. :biggrin:
 There is always next year. I always have big plans to enter several contests then things happen, great ideas explode into little pieces all over the shop, and after I'm left wishing there was a contest for the best pen that didn't make it.


----------



## Culprit (Feb 18, 2013)

brookswife803 said:


> He knew I was crazy when he married me.



Reminds me of my favorite Waylon Jennings song: "I've always been crazy, but it's kept me from going insane."


----------



## greggas (Feb 18, 2013)

I think there are a huge number of new members and many have not been through the bash previously and may not be as enthusiastic as members in the past for the bash.


----------



## RichF (Feb 18, 2013)

Displaced Canadian said:


> . I'm left wishing there was a contest for the best pen that didn't make it.



That might make an interesting contest thread in the future.  It fits somewhere between the ugly pen and beautiful pen contests.  It could make for some great "fish" stories...the one that got away.  :biggrin:


----------



## TomW (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that I'm not a manager, I have to say....wasn't it better when the Managers had avatars instead of REAL PICTURES?? What an UGLY bunch..

Tom


----------



## BradG (Feb 18, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Brad, you are full of BS as usual!!:tongue:


 
 shocking... i resemble that remark.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 18, 2013)

BradG said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Brad, you are full of BS as usual!!:tongue:
> ...



Some how this kind of talk is making me feel better already. Keep it up:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Feb 18, 2013)

TomW said:


> Now that I'm not a manager, I have to say....wasn't it better when the Managers had avatars instead of REAL PICTURES?? What an UGLY bunch..
> 
> Tom



Blame your successor for that!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 18, 2013)

jeff said:


> TomW said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'm not a manager, I have to say....wasn't it better when the Managers had avatars instead of REAL PICTURES?? What an UGLY bunch..
> ...


Who notices - I don't show avatars on my screen. I hated them in chat rooms and I never got over it.


----------



## TomW (Feb 18, 2013)

jeff said:


> TomW said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'm not a manager, I have to say....wasn't it better when the Managers had avatars instead of REAL PICTURES?? What an UGLY bunch..
> ...



<Begin GW Bush voice>*...miss me yet?....*</end GW Bush voice>

Tom (Hiding behind my Rocking Horse)


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 18, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > TomW said:
> ...




I made you one, you are bound to love it, Smitty!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lately, the bash seems more like an infomercial that a celebration. I know times have been hard and we are all trying to make a living.... BUT, good grief, Charlie Brown

But then, I always liked racing better when it was just the "Daytona 500" better when it was just "Daytona",,,,,the Sprint Cup Challenge of the Budweiser Daytona 500 edition of ESPN speedweek, brought to me by NAPA.

Frankly, it makes me want to puke.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 18, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...


That one I like.


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 18, 2013)

I had no idea the bash was supposed to be full of banter.  It was with a certain amount of fear that I posted the first "banter" about the inky crossword puzzle.  I had no idea what PR_princess would think and just hoped it would be well received.  So banter on the forum is not modeled well by those who have been here before.

The bash is SERIOUS BUSINESS.  We can win PRIZES.  YOU are my enemies during the bash.  I NEED more blanks to go with the HUNDREDS already collecting dust in my garage.  You expect me to have FUN while OTHERS win stuff?  

And besides, until this week it has been too cold in my shop to turn anything and enter any of the contests so I've been too depressed to poke fun at anyone.

I'll rejoice with those who rejoice and weep with those who weep after the bash is over.  For now I just want to WIN.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 18, 2013)

SMJ1957 said:


> I had no idea the bash was supposed to be full of banter.  It was with a certain amount of fear that I posted the first "banter" about the inky crossword puzzle.  I had no idea what PR_princess would think and just hoped it would be well received.  So banter on the forum is not modeled well by those who have been here before.
> 
> The bash is SERIOUS BUSINESS.  We can win PRIZES.  YOU are my enemies during the bash.  I NEED more blanks to go with the HUNDREDS already collecting dust in my garage.  You expect me to have FUN while OTHERS win stuff?
> 
> ...




I BELIEVE you are catching on!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2013)

SMJ1957 said:


> I had no idea the bash was supposed to be full of banter. It was with a certain amount of fear that I posted the first "banter" about the inky crossword puzzle. I had no idea what PR_princess would think and just hoped it would be well received. So banter on the forum is not modeled well by those who have been here before.
> 
> The bash is SERIOUS BUSINESS. We can win PRIZES. YOU are my enemies during the bash. I NEED more blanks to go with the HUNDREDS already collecting dust in my garage. You expect me to have FUN while OTHERS win stuff?
> 
> ...


 
If it's too cold to make something to enter in one of the contest and have us make fun of it then just enter the daily trivia contest or the daily name that wood contest , I'm sure we can then make fun of your guesses:wink::biggrin:


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 18, 2013)

I've entered both every day.  And got the (st)inky crossword puzzle in the first round.  Just haven't caught on to the need for banter.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 18, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Lately, the bash seems more like an infomercial that a celebration. I know times have been hard and we are all trying to make a living.... BUT, good grief, Charlie Brown
> 
> But then, I always liked racing better when it was just the "Daytona 500" better when it was just "Daytona",,,,,the Sprint Cup Challenge of the Budweiser Daytona 500 edition of ESPN speedweek, brought to me by NAPA.
> 
> Frankly, it makes me want to puke.


 Well Andy, are you suggesting that the sponsors of the contests put up a couple of hundred dollars for prizes and get nothing in return?


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 18, 2013)

I sort of wish we had a bit more infomercialling, especially by those who have helped out with this forum.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 18, 2013)

SMJ1957 said:


> I've entered both every day.  And got the (st)inky crossword puzzle in the first round.  Just haven't caught on to the need for banter.



Bantering is half the fun... Heck ... I have to watch my time on here as life is busy, so I picked the puzzles to be the one place to concentrate much of my fun on.   (I'd love to do some of the other daily but don't want to get sucked into it ... And I think it's a great place for the newer members to have fun).

So I do the puzzles..  Harass the other players ... Goad people into playing (sometimes while pretending to chase them away).   And if I win, great... But I'm doing it for the fun and will likely do something surprising if I do happen to get a prize.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 18, 2013)

A few years ago we even had a prize for the best trash talker .. that was the year I got kicked out of the losers club


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 18, 2013)

alphageek said:


> SMJ1957 said:
> 
> 
> > I've entered both every day.  And got the (st)inky crossword puzzle in the first round.  Just haven't caught on to the need for banter.
> ...


Like donate it to me ----- that would surprise everybody...


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe I'll start a thread on Quality --- that's usual good for about a three day fight....


----------



## alphageek (Feb 18, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Like donate it to me ----- that would surprise everybody...



You know something Leroy - done.  I know as a moderator you and I have butted heads a bit, but theres no grudge from me.  And I do appreciate what you do in the Bash, especially in the auctions.

If I win a prize in the puzzle auction (and I AM going to still TRY to win!) - you choose.   I leave the choice of what happens to any prize I get in the bash to you.
You can 
a) Choose to keep the prize 
b) Choose to have it re-donated a different way for the bash.
c) Choose to have something done that I've seen you do before - I can make a pen from the material for your collection.  
d) Something else you can think of

Now... that being said... If Smitty doesn't post soon, can someone check on him in case I just gave him a heart attack.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 18, 2013)

alphageek said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Like donate it to me ----- that would surprise everybody...
> ...


I'm speechless.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 18, 2013)

First time for everything.... and no that was not a personal attack.:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 18, 2013)

Buzzzz4 said:


> First time for everything.... and no that was not a personal attack.:biggrin:


Can I withdraw may 'Friend' request?:biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nope. Toooo late friend!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 18, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...




I think two of MY friends, just recognized that THEY are friends, too!!

This could be a BASH_MIRACLE!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Feb 18, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> I think two of MY friends, just recognized that THEY are friends, too!!
> 
> This could be a BASH_MIRACLE!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



I don't know if it counts as a miracle.   I do know that sometimes it can be hard to see past a moderator "hat".   We try to be as impartial as we can, but being moderated can make it hard to see that.  I'm hoping that Leroy sees the person behind the "title" ( especially since I'm just an assistant).  

And hey.... As a bonus I just figured out how to make him speechless. :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 18, 2013)

I am just happy reading the bantering that is there.I can't jump in with it cause I don't have what the experts call "social skills".Now back to the wall with my flower.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 19, 2013)

alphageek said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > I think two of MY friends, just recognized that THEY are friends, too!!
> ...


That you did...we have had differences of opinion (and probably will have again) but that isn't any good reason that we shouldn't like each other.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 19, 2013)

Of course I've disagreed with all of the moderators from time to time sometimes all three moderators and Jeff ... I lost the argument - but they were still all wrong and I was right, but I don't own the site.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Feb 19, 2013)

And he wasnt speechless for long.


----------



## Tieflyer (Feb 19, 2013)

As a newbie to the site and to pen turning in general I must say being my first BASH I'm a little scared to jump in. Don't know too many folks here yet, made too many pens to qualify for the beginner contest and no where near the skill level many of the rest of you are at. It's daunting to put your goods out, even if in fun, when you have very little confidence in what you put before experienced turners. My wife and mother say I do good work...but I still need to ask YOU all for advice or dig through what your experience already figured out to solve my next problem.  The dynamics here may have changed due to member shift but it should even out again.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 19, 2013)

First Bash here as well. I have an entry in the Intermediate contest and thought long and hard about whether or not I should enter. I mean if you think about about it, my entry won't really inspire others. Most likely it will make turners hold their heads down in shame and may even cause some to give up turning alltogether. I hate that I may cause that to happen with one single pen entry, but I honestly feel it's worth the risk. :biggrin:

Seriously though, I'm anxious to see how I "measure up" to others in that category.


----------



## panamag8or (Feb 19, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Lately, the bash seems more like an infomercial that a celebration. I know times have been hard and we are all trying to make a living.... BUT, good grief, Charlie Brown
> 
> But then, I always liked racing better when it was just the "Daytona 500" better when it was just "Daytona",,,,,the Sprint Cup Challenge of the Budweiser Daytona 500 edition of ESPN speedweek, brought to me by NAPA.
> 
> Frankly, it makes me want to puke.



I still call the July Daytona race "The Firecracker".


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 20, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> The Ugly Pen contest will return next year. There are a couple of reasons why it was omitted this year. The primary reason, in my opinion, is that the Ugly Pen contest is no longer what it was intended to be. It has morphed from "The Ugly Pen Contest" to become "The Grossest, Most Disgusting Pen I Can Possibly Make Contest". The original intent of the Ugly Pen contest was to display the pens you made during the previous year that didn't turn out the way you planned. Either through error or poor vision the pen, which was turned in good faith, turned out UGLY. Having pens that look like used tampons or turds made specifically for the contest is NOT what we want on the IAP. So the Ugly Pen Contest will return but with some clear cut guidelines as to what will be allowed to be entered.


 
As the maker of the above mentioned turd pen, I'll guess I'll have to take a share of the blame bastardizing the Ugly Pen Contest.  I would like to pose this thought though.  There were three catagories to the Ugly Pen Contest last year and I believe one of the catagories was something akin to "Most Disgusting".  If these types of pens are not what we want on IAP why was they a catagory for them? And furthermore why were both of the above mentioned pens award prizes in that catagory?  Personally I like the Ugly Pen contest as it was and believe it will lose some of its popularity if it is whittled down to just pens you made during the previous year that didn't turn out the way you planned. Either through error or poor vision the pen, which was turned in good faith, turned out UGLY.  I mean I remember all three of the prize winning pens (four actually, there was a tie for third place if I remember correctly) in the disgusting catagory and I think even who made them(3 of the 4 anyway), but I can remember one pen in catagory that was akin to the original intent of the contest.  But maybe I'm in the minority on this.


----------



## Scott (Feb 20, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> As the maker of the above mentioned turd pen, I'll guess I'll have to take a share of the blame bastardizing the Ugly Pen Contest.  I would like to pose this thought though.  There were three catagories to the Ugly Pen Contest last year and I believe one of the catagories was something akin to "Most Disgusting".  If these types of pens are not what we want on IAP why was they a catagory for them? And furthermore why were both of the above mentioned pens award prizes in that catagory?  Personally I like the Ugly Pen contest as it was and believe it will lose some of its popularity if it is whittled down to just pens you made during the previous year that didn't turn out the way you planned. Either through error or poor vision the pen, which was turned in good faith, turned out UGLY.  I mean I remember all three of the prize winning pens (four actually, there was a tie for third place if I remember correctly) in the disgusting catagory and I think even who made them(3 of the 4 anyway), but I can remember one pen in catagory that was akin to the original intent of the contest.  But maybe I'm in the minority on this.



Oh, I don't think you did anything to the Ugly Pen Contest that wasn't intended, or frankly, wasn't done much worse before!  All the past Ugly Pen Contests were my little contribution to the Bash, thought up in my own little head, for purposes known only to me.  Finally the nefarious nature of the contest became just too much, and it became passé.  Not a bad thing actually.  With each successive Bash the Ugly Pen Contest fell further and further from the spirit of the rest of the Bash.  Now the Bash is a respectable affair, and the Ugly Pen Contest is hardly respectable!  I don't know why anybody would want it to return.  But please don't think you did anything to push it over the edge.  It was already over the edge long ago.  

Scott.


----------



## jeff (Feb 20, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> mbroberg said:
> 
> 
> > The Ugly Pen contest will return next year. There are a couple of reasons why it was omitted this year. The primary reason, in my opinion, is that the Ugly Pen contest is no longer what it was intended to be. It has morphed from "The Ugly Pen Contest" to become "The Grossest, Most Disgusting Pen I Can Possibly Make Contest". The original intent of the Ugly Pen contest was to display the pens you made during the previous year that didn't turn out the way you planned. Either through error or poor vision the pen, which was turned in good faith, turned out UGLY. Having pens that look like used tampons or turds made specifically for the contest is NOT what we want on the IAP. So the Ugly Pen Contest will return but with some clear cut guidelines as to what will be allowed to be entered.
> ...



Mike Broberg will be soliciting everyone's impressions of this year's Bash, and suggestions for next year. Your suggestion could certainly be "bring back the Ugly Pen Contest and make sure there's a category for pens made from fecal matter". I guarantee that everything will be considered. Heck, we might even run some polls on the ideas that don't have a clear answer.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 20, 2013)

Ironically, this thread is pretty entertaining.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Feb 20, 2013)

We better never have an ugly ink making competition.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Feb 20, 2013)

We probably should never have an ugly ink making competition.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 20, 2013)

InvisibleMan said:


> We probably should never have an ugly ink making competition.


Well if we do we'd better have a rule that it has to smell like ink


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 20, 2013)

Have I told you we have "horse" smell ink?  Yes, it IS a commercial product.  

I thought it would smell like leather (saddles, bridles, etc).  Nope, smells like HORSE!!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Noodlers Ahab that smells like it came from the wrong competition.  I can't figure out how people use those things.  I opened the box and about vomited.  Can't even use it.


----------



## Curly (Feb 20, 2013)

There could be an "Ugly Pen Maker" contest. No wait. Some of you would get a plastic surgeon to make you even uglier than nature could just to win.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 20, 2013)

That would be my contest to win. My Mother called me Chris because EEEK,  Kill it before it multiplies was too long for the birth certificate.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 20, 2013)

Curly said:


> There could be an "Ugly Pen Maker" contest. No wait. Some of you would get a plastic surgeon to make you even uglier than nature could just to win.



Others of you get the same effect without the surgery!  :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 21, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > There could be an "Ugly Pen Maker" contest. No wait. Some of you would get a plastic surgeon to make you even uglier than nature could just to win.
> ...




Geesh! I couldn't win an ugly contest even with plastic surgery - I'm even beautifuller than Mohammid Ali.......


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, after being new last year, I was really looking forward to this year, but it just didn't work for me.  Probably my fault for not taking more initiative to try some of the knowledge contests - but didn't think I had the knowledge.  Wanted a patch, but they were all gone by the time I discovered them.  No smocks yet.  Too experienced for the Beginner contest, didn't have anything that had not already been shown for the Intermediate contest.  Not a caster yet.  I appreciate that the vendors donate a ton of great pizes, but last year I bought several things on Bash vendor discounts, was looking forward to getting even more stuff this year, but mostly same vendors this year, so that didn't get me started.  Don't know my woods well enough to even look at that contest.  I keep checking every day.  Maybe something new will pop up that I can get excited about.

I always enjoy looking at the contest entries and making sure I have seen all the best tutorials.  Definitely a highlight of the year and I appreciate all the planning and hard work that went into it, I just haven't connected this time on any of the fun stuff -- so far...


----------



## John Den (Feb 21, 2013)

I suppose I'm lucky really - I only found this site last March so this years Bash has been a wonderful revelation and inspiration for me. It's been really special and I've enjoyed every minute of it!
Maybe it's just a bit of nostalgia kicking in for the old members - nothings ever as good as it was - for me also.
Regards,
John


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 21, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > Curly said:
> ...




HEY SMITTY!!!

Cut this one out and save it----next year the "Tall Tale contest" is supposed to return---this is a SURE winner!!


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 21, 2013)

jeff said:


> Mike Broberg will be soliciting everyone's impressions of this year's Bash, and suggestions for next year. Your suggestion could certainly be "bring back the Ugly Pen Contest and make sure there's a category for pens made from fecal matter". I guarantee that everything will be considered. Heck, we might even run some polls on the ideas that don't have a clear answer.



I'm actually considering this.  As I run across comments about the BASH I've been cutting and pasting them into a planning document.

As Jeff said I will be posting a request for feedback after the BASH.  When I do so please post any and all comments there even if you have posted them elsewhere previously (easier for me to find )  Feel free to PM any comments or feedback anytime.

The Bash is for the members.  We realize that we can't please all the people all the time, but our goal is to please as many members as possible, especially in February:biggrin::laugh:


----------

